# Clef USB plus reconnue



## r0main.g (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède une clef usb, une Lacie 32go, je sais pas si c'est important de le préciser...

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10603

Elle est en FAT32 pour une utilisation PC et MAC. Je l'ai utilisé pendant 1 ans, et toujours déconnecté "proprement". Cependant, on vient de me brancher ma clef USB d'un ordinateur windows en cours de transfert de fichier et la....la clef n'est plus reconnu sous aucun des système d'exploitation (Mac & Windows).

Alors est ce possible de l'abimer irrémédiablement suite à une fausse manip' ?J'ai déjà regardé dans l'utilitaire de disque mais non elle n'apparait pas (OSX). Je peux faire des manip' sous windows ou mac si besoin...

Je fini en précisant que j'ai contacté LACIE car la clef est garantie 2 ans. Sauf que c'etait un cadeau, je n'ai pas la facture et impossible à trouver, pas de numéro de série dessus... Lacie me propose de leur envoyer mais uniquement avec la preuve d'achat vu que c'est garantie 2 ans, normal....

J'espere que vous allez pouvoir m'aider car une clef à 70 euros 

Merci d'avance!

Romain


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Bon, ben "one more time" : pour partager un médium quelconque entre PC et Mac, il ne suffit pas, s'il est formaté depuis un Mac, de le formater en FAT32, car ainsi, Windows finit invariablement par détruire sa table de partition. En fait, il faut au départ le partitionner (si si, même avec une seule partition), afin d'en changer le schéma de table de partition.

En effet, par défaut, un Mac "Intel" choisira un "Tableau de partition GUID", et un Mac PPC, une carte de partition Apple, or, un disque (ou une clé, c'est pareil) avec un de ces schémas, et formaté en FAT ou en NTFS, Windows ne supporte pas, il détruit petit à petit, il faut donc le remplacer par un MBR en plus de le formater en FAT ou en NTFS, car c'est le seul schéma de table de partition que les versions de Windows antérieures à "Seven" reconnaissent (Seven et 8 reconnaissent aussi le Tableau de partition GUID, ainsi que peut-être le dernier SP de Vista, mais là, je ne suis pas sûr).

Donc, en résumé, ta clé, tu n'as plus qu'à la reformater (via l'onglet "Partitionner" de l'utilitaire de disque, si tu fais ça sur Mac, afin de bien choisir MBR).


----------



## r0main.g (6 Septembre 2013)

J'ai peut etre parle trop vite en disant FAT32, du moins je l'ai laisse en format d'origine je n'ai rien touche..

Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu me dis et je m'en souviendrai... Mais avant de vouloir la formater il faudrait que je puisse la reconnaitre sur un systeme d'exploitation comme je l'ai ecris plus haut.... C'est ca mon soucis, elle est invisible sous mac ou windows....

Merci de ton aide!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2013)

r0main.g a dit:


> J'ai peut etre parle trop vite en disant FAT32, du moins je l'ai laisse en format d'origine je n'ai rien touche..
> 
> Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu me dis et je m'en souviendrai... Mais avant de vouloir la formater il faudrait que je puisse la reconnaitre sur un systeme d'exploitation comme je l'ai ecris plus haut.... C'est ca mon soucis, elle est invisible sous mac ou windows....
> 
> Merci de ton aide!



Mais qu'entends tu par "invisible" ? Lorsque tu lances "Utilitaire de disque", tu ne la vois pas dans la colonne de gauche ?


----------



## R0main (6 Septembre 2013)

Exacte elle n'apparait plus et j'insiste sur le " n'apparait plus " car avant ce retrait brusque lors d'une copie de fichier effectuée sous windows tout marchait bien!

Rien dans le Finder... Rien dans utilitaire de disque....

J'espère que tu peux m'aider à la faire "revivre"


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2013)

R0main a dit:


> J'espère que tu peux m'aider à la faire "revivre"



Si elle n'apparait pas dans Utilitaire de disque, je ne vois pas comment (partant du principe que tout autre périphérique USB "auto-alimenté", tel une autre clé, par exemple, fonctionne, lui, normalement).

Et dans 'Infos système Apple" (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> rubrique "USB"), elle est vue, ou non ?


----------



## R0main (7 Septembre 2013)

Non plus..  

En fait je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant, mais une clef usb peut être endommagée lors d'un retrait sans éjection préalable au cours d'un échange de fichier (entre l'ordinateur et la clef).

Et c'est ce qui c'est passé, la clef a été retiré et le micro programme internet de la clef usb, je sais pas comment on peut appelé ça, a été endommagé au point de ne plus pouvoir fonctionner "correctement" et ne plus être reconnu sous Mac ou Windows...

J'aurais espérer que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider mais visuellement, ma clef est matériellement morte si je puis dire...


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2013)

R0main a dit:


> ... une clef usb peut être endommagée lors d'un retrait sans éjection préalable au cours d'un échange de fichier (entre l'ordinateur et la clef)...



Normalement tout utilisateur se doit d'être au courant en égard de ce qui suit...

Sous Windows, dans la barre des tâches, il faut cliquer sur l'icône "Retirer votre périphérique en toute sécurité". Cette manipulation, qui prend quelques secondes, coupe lalimentation électrique du périphérique et évite de lenlever pendant une phase critique décriture de données.

Par expérience, la quasi majorité des problèmes de clés USB qui deviennent défectueuses, invisibles, le sont généralement avec une mauvaise manipulation dans un PC et un Windows xx.


----------



## R0main (8 Septembre 2013)

C'est bien ce que je pensais... elle est définitivement morte alors.

Merci au moins c'est clair maintenant.


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2013)

R0main a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais... elle est définitivement morte alors.
> 
> Merci au moins c'est clair maintenant.



Personne n'a encore dit ça.  Seulement, on ne sait pas très exactement ce qui s'est passé. Pour moi, si le problème est survenu avec un PC, ce n'est pas sous OS X qu'une tentative de réparation sera possible. Généralement ça provoque une destruction du fichier de boot propre a OS X.

Donc, je ferais plutôt une tentative avec un PC, pour tenter dans un premier temps de réparer le MBR, de faire des essais d'écritures avec des fichiers, puis de la formater sous OS X et voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## R0main (9 Septembre 2013)

Mais le soucis c'est que aucun ordinateur que ce soit mac ou pc ne la reconnait lorsque je la connecte à un port usb...


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2013)

Ce que je ferais en dernier recours sous PC, je dis bien sous PC, c'est de démarrer le dit PC avec une version Linux de Ubuntu... http://ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement ...de le graver.

Une fois gravé, démarrer sur Ubuntu, chercher et lancer *GParted*, logiciel de formatage et de partitionnement. Si ta clé USB n'est pas reconnue, je donne ma langue au chat.

Sérieusement, cela voudrait dire que ta clé est HS. Mais bon, rien n'est moins sûr. Mais a tester.


----------

